# Clay ammo weight comparison



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Can anyone tell me the weight difference of clay ammo vs steel? I normally shoot 8mm steel but I was thinking of converting to clay.


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

My understanding is that 9-9.5mm clay is around 1gr. 12mm would be 2gr like 8mm steel.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

⅜" clay and ¼"steel are both at 1 gram. I can shoot both with the same shooting setup.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Is a .177 bb .25 a quarter of a gram? all I really shoot is .177 1/4 steel and 1/2 clay,,,, this thread is very informative, I need to get a tiny scale,


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

I use the same set-up for Saunders Clod Poppers (1/2 clay) as 3/8 steel. Not very scientific - but it works for me


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Tobor8Man said:


> I use the same set-up for Saunders Clod Poppers (1/2 clay) as 3/8 steel. Not very scientific - but it works for me


long as it works its good  , when I saw how little a bb weigh .25 G I was kinda shocked, i knew it was light , but dang


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

a .177 steel BB is 0,35g


----------



## rowbow (Jul 12, 2021)

Does anyone make clay ammo with metal dust mixed in, this would add weight, plus biodegrade back into the soil from where it came from?  it would also be magnetic


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

rowbow said:


> Does anyone make clay ammo with metal dust mixed in, this would add weight, plus biodegrade back into the soil from where it came from?  it would also be magnetic


This must have metal mixed in because it IS definately magnetic ,, I bought this becasue the were out of the baked,they call it "harden" color , and its heavier and magnetic. I had no idea when ordering it was magnetic and heavier. It doesnt last as long as the "harden" terra cotta color ,, it will melt w/ water /rain. but overall better to me. the "harden" is all over the yard from months ago, it never melts and breaks only when it hits a very hard surface. But the magnetic is heavier and better. look on amazon ,,,
*L Continue Slingshot Ammo About 1000 PCS,1/2''(About 13mm),Biodegradable Hard Clay Ball*


----------



## Heifereye (Nov 17, 2019)

I just got some clay magnetic ammo from Amazon. It was actually advertise as magnetic. It will hold on a magnet ring and holder. It's the same weight as a regular 3/8 clay ammo. On impact it does not leave a mound but shatters. It's not magnetic enough to hold onto the new GZK mag pouches. I'm curious about Shatter Shot. That could be heavier and more magnetic but quite a bit more $$.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Heifereye said:


> I just got some clay magnetic ammo from Amazon. It was actually advertise as magnetic. It will hold on a magnet ring and holder. It's the same weight as a regular 3/8 clay ammo. On impact it does not leave a mound but shatters. It's not magnetic enough to hold onto the new GZK mag pouches. I'm curious about Shatter Shot. That could be heavier and more magnetic but quite a bit more $$.


the stuff I posted will hold onto a ammo magnet lanyard


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Gegequnaerya Catapult Ammunition, Hard Clay Balls, Catapult Beads, Safe Mud Balls For Catapults : Amazon.de: Sports & Outdoors


Gegequnaerya Catapult Ammunition, Hard Clay Balls, Catapult Beads, Safe Mud Balls For Catapults : Amazon.de: Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.de




These are 1,4gr. Size 9-10mm.
8mm steel 2,1gr.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Luckily for me there is a load of clay lining the river next to my house but one other option is to separate the clay from soil.


----------

